

You Tried to Find a Technical Cofounder and This is What Happened... - startupstella
http://matchist.com/blog/you-tried-to-find-a-technical-co-founder-and-this-is-what-happened/

======
paulhauggis
I would never partner with an ideas guy unless they are bringing money to the
table.

They also have no skin in the game, which allows them to change their mind at
a moments notice.

